# Does acrylic breathe?



## Perogi (Mar 31, 2004)

My Grandma and I are working on a bunch of soakers right now for dd and we are doing both wool and acrylic because each has their benefits but the thing that I like aobut soakers the most is knowing that dd's little butt can breathe. Is acrylic breathable? If it isn't I will totally spend more time on wool and forget about it...Thanks for your help!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

are you knitting or crocheting?

either way should breath, but if you are crocheting the acrylic will breath more than knitting.


----------



## Perogi (Mar 31, 2004)

We're knitting....


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

probably not as much as wool, but some.


----------



## Ember (Jan 25, 2004)

Acrylic is not a breathable material like other synthetics but the process of knitting and crochet will give it some breathability just because of the looseness of the weave. It would still be more breathable than say PUL/plastic covers.

Wool and cotton are breathable. So wool plus the process of knitting/crochet makes it very breathable! (Cotton wicks plus doesn't have the anti-bacterial properties that wool does so it wouldn't be a good choice for soakers).

The benefit of acrylic yarn would be the softness, the price (it can be very cheap), and it doesn't pill like wool does. The cons other than breathability would be that you have to wash it regularly. I also think it wouldn't be quite as absorbant as wool, or hold the moisture in as wool does. Wool is super absorbant.


----------



## GranolaMoon (Aug 29, 2003)

Not as well as wool but it does breathe







My lil guy doesn't tolerate covers that don't breathe well, and he does fine with acrylic.


----------



## Perogi (Mar 31, 2004)

So glad to hear that acrylic is okay...I just can't resist the price and the awesome colour selection, not to mention the ease of care! I will definitely do up a couple of wool soakers too though. Thanks Mamas!


----------



## lestouffer (Jul 2, 2002)

As soakers are made with yarn which is made of lots of fibers, there will always be air trapped in between them to some degree. Probsbly not as much as wool, but some. I love our acrylic ones as it so easyto care for, and looks so good just out of the machine. And it wworks at night much better than her wool ones, I think becuase she sleeps on a sheepskin and the 2 forms of wool together cause wicking???


----------

